# Scaroni:"Fiducia a Gattuso e ai dirigenti. A 3 punti da Champions".



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

*Scaroni:"Fiducia a Gattuso e ai dirigenti. A 3 punti da Champions".*

Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".
*
Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Il Brescindente che pensa in grande...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Non poteva mancare la perla siamo a tre punti dal quarto posto 

Ma vattene sabotatore


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Mettere sullo stesso piano gattuso e dirigenti (paolo e leo ) mi fa pensare..., non vorrei realmente che gattuso venga confermato.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non poteva mancare la perla siamo a tre punti dal quarto posto
> 
> Ma vattene sabotatore



Traguardi prestigiosissimi. Da leccarsi i baffi. Roba da uscire con le bandiere.


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

Sembra un comunicato scritto da qualcuno e ripetuto a memoria. Avrà un generatore di Cose da dire se ti nominano Presidente del Milan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Beh adesso a questo punto della stagione non poteva dire altro...

Le parole di Chiattuso dopo il derby hanno devastato la squadra più ancora della sua incapacità come allenatore, ora serviva tutto meno che dichiarazioni destabilizzanti, anche solo potenzialmente, dopo tutti i danni fatti dal bestio in panchina.

Servirà un miracolo per la CL e ora gli equilibri sono delicatissimi.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sembra un comunicato scritto da qualcuno e ripetuto a memoria. Avrà un generatore di Cose da dire se ti nominano Presidente del Milan



Magari da un pelato con denti gialli e la cravatta abbinata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Il portavoce ufficioso di Milan Club Parlamento.


----------



## Giangy (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Niente, questo è su un altro pianeta.


----------



## Devil man (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sembra un comunicato scritto da qualcuno e ripetuto a memoria. Avrà un generatore di Cose da dire se ti nominano Presidente del Milan



Adobe Sentence Maker


----------



## PM3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Mi spiegate cosa doveva dire?
Chi critica cosa sperava di sentire? 
Sono uscite voci su di Francesco e Leonardo in bilico, sono state taciute.


----------



## Manue (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Sinceramente mi da l'impressione che a questo dei risultati poco interessa, 
l'importante è avere la poltrona, finché regge...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate cosa doveva dire?
> Chi critica cosa sperava di sentire?
> Sono uscite voci su di Francesco e Leonardo in bilico, sono state taciute.



Ma infatti adesso erano le uniche cose da dire, in un momento delicatissimo come questo dove ci giochiamo la Champions.

Per calcinculare l’incapace in panchina ci sarà tempo dopo.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



"e speriamo che Marco Van Basten vinca la classifica marcatori"


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2019)

La differenza tra uno Scaroni ed Agnelli...
Facciamoci le domande. Uno su di 20 e affamato l’altro a -3 da Champions e Atalanta


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Brescindente che pensa in grande...



Il Milan tornerà libero solo il giorno in cui la Signora con la falce ghermirà il Maledetto. Scommetto che dopo poche ore, come per magia, spunteranno offerte di veri sceicchi, fondi sovrani, oligarchi e potentati. Altro che contadini cinesi o hedge funds che riciclano denaro di rientro...
Fino ad allora, è inutile seguire le vicende di questo circo, a meno di essere tanto masochisti da spappolarsi il fegato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il Milan tornerà libero solo il giorno in cui la Signora con la falce ghermirà il Maledetto. Scommetto che dopo poche ore, come per magia, spunteranno offerte di veri sceicchi, fondi sovrani, oligarchi e potentati. Altro che contadini cinesi o hedge funds che riciclano denaro di rientro...
> Fino ad allora, è inutile seguire le vicende di questo circo, a meno di essere tanto masochisti da spappolarsi il fegato.



Quindi se campa altri quindici anni saremo mediocri pure nella SuperCL? Non voglio pensare ad una eventualità del genere.


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi se campa altri quindici anni saremo mediocri pure nella SuperCL? Non voglio pensare ad una eventualità del genere.



1 - Non ci arriva
2 - Non sperate tanto nella SuperCL


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi se campa altri quindici anni saremo mediocri pure nella SuperCL? Non voglio pensare ad una eventualità del genere.



L'Olimpia Milano ha un diritto di partecipazione all'Eurolega e fa figure di mierda inenarrabili ogni anno al cospetto di veri potentati come CSKA, REAL Madrid o Fenerbache. Una barzelletta pura, tipo l'Italia del rugby nel 6 nazioni. Così saremo noi, con la differenza che la Super Champions prevederà le retrocessioni, quindi dureremo un battito di ciglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> 1 - Non ci arriva
> 2 - Non sperate tanto nella SuperCL



1. Ok ma anche fossero altri 7-8 anni dobbiamo continuare con un calvario simile? Per carità...

2. Ci spero eccome, i campionati nazionali sono morti, chi può avere interesse a seguire campionati dove si sono imposte delle vere e proprie tirannie? Senza contare che anche la CL, salvo quest’anno, è stata così per dieci anni, con un duopolio pazzesco Barca-Real. Un calcio dove ci sono due top clubs veri e altri quattro-cinque che tiranneggiano i propri campionati per prendere sberle su sberle in Europa salvo inserirsi ogni cinque/sei anni non ha futuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Olimpia Milano ha un diritto di partecipazione all'Eurolega e fa figure di mierda inenarrabili ogni anno al cospetto di veri potentati come CSKA, REAL Madrid o Fenerbache. Una barzelletta pura, tipo l'Italia del rugby nel 6 nazioni. Così saremo noi, con la differenza che la Super Champions prevederà le retrocessioni, quindi dureremo un battito di ciglio.



Allora preghiamo che schiatti prima, perché se questo ci fa perdere pure il treno della SuperCL, che con una proprietà seria riporterebbe il Milan competitivo in un attimo (tra l’altro sarà ad inviti, quindi dubito che verremo sbattuti fuori subito), siamo fritti.

Si parla di camionate e camionate di milioni, col brand che abbiamo sarebbe un crimine non sfruttare questo treno per tornare il Milan. Un crimine vero e proprio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Olimpia Milano ha un diritto di partecipazione all'Eurolega e fa figure di mierda inenarrabili ogni anno al cospetto di veri potentati come CSKA, REAL Madrid o Fenerbache. Una barzelletta pura, tipo l'Italia del rugby nel 6 nazioni. Così saremo noi, con la differenza che la Super Champions prevederà le retrocessioni, quindi dureremo un battito di ciglio.



Aggiungo una cosa a quanti già scritto: da quanto ho capito Elliot dovrebbe cedere prima del 2024, quindi speriamo che ci ceda ad una proprietà seria e ambiziosa. Del resto non credo che una proprietà prenda il Milan per andare nella SuperCL a fare le comparse, magari Elliot lo farebbe ma sappiamo che è una proprietà di transizione, quindi dovremmo liberarcene abbastanza presto. 

Che arrivi presto quel giorno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una cosa a quanti già scritto: da quanto ho capito Elliot dovrebbe cedere prima del 2024, quindi speriamo che ci ceda ad una proprietà seria e ambiziosa. Del resto non credo che una proprietà prenda il Milan per andare nella SuperCL a fare le comparse, magari Elliot lo farebbe ma sappiamo che è una proprietà di transizione, quindi dovremmo liberarcene abbastanza presto.
> 
> Che arrivi presto quel giorno.



Elliott NON è una proprietà di transizione. Elliott durerà fino al giorno in cui il Maledetto verrà portato fuori dalla sua stanza coi piedi in avanti, non prima. Te lo metto per iscritto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Elliott NON è una proprietà di transizione. Elliott durerà fino al giorno in cui il Maledetto verrà portato fuori dalla sua stanza coi piedi in avanti, non prima. Te lo metto per iscritto.



Ma io sentivo parlare di piano a breve termine per poi rivendere. Di sicuro meno di cinque anni, da quello che sentivo.

Mah... Quello che hai detto, se fosse vero, sarebbe la peggior notizia in assoluto. Non posso che pregare che tu sia in errore perché non meritiamo chissà quanti anni di umiliazioni.

Anche perché se fosse vero ciò che dici vorrebbe dire che il pezzo di sterco ci rovinerebbe anche l’ultimo treno per tornare grandi e non posso credere che ci faremo un mezzo secolo o forse più a veder vincere gli altri, sarebbe un pensiero inconcepibile. Non ne vedo neanche il motivo, cos’è, nella sua megalomania folle vuole che il Milan muoia con lui e non risorga mai più per poter essere ricordato come l’uomo oltre il quale il Milan non c’è più?

Cos’è, una ripicca?

No, non posso credere che arrivi a tanto.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso verrà cacciato a fine anno, Champions o non Champions. Ai dirigenti è giusto dare un progetto tecnico più lungo, ma il prossimo anno si pretende di più, l'alibi dell'esser arrivati all'ultimo non ci sarà più.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco a capire davvero cosa vi aspettiate. Seriamente.
Sarebbe dovuto andare a dire che sono tutti in bilico prima delle ultime partite oppure cercare di dire qualcosa per far quantomeno intendere che l'ambiente è compatto?
Ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento per le dichiarazioni post Milan - Bologna di Leonardo. Continuare a destabilizzare l'ambiente ė totalmente controproducente. Bisogna scindere la rabbia per i risultati sportivi scadenti che noi tifosi giustamente abbiamo e la razionalità.
Poi lungi da me difendere Scaroni, ma davvero non riesco a capire cosa volevate in questo momento.
Per me l'importante è che l'ambiente si ricompatti in vista di queste partite, poi verranno fatte le giuste valutazioni a campionato finito. Ovviamente anch'io mi aspetto e pretendo che non si continui con Gattuso in panchina, ma non ha senso davvero sparare le botte ora che non si può che continuare con lui in queste ultime tre partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire davvero cosa vi aspettiate. Seriamente.
> Sarebbe dovuto andare a dire che sono tutti in bilico prima delle ultime partite oppure cercare di dire qualcosa per far quantomeno intendere che l'ambiente è compatto?
> Ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento per le dichiarazioni post Milan - Bologna di Leonardo. Continuare a destabilizzare l'ambiente ė totalmente controproducente. Bisogna scindere la rabbia per i risultati sportivi scadenti che noi tifosi giustamente abbiamo e la razionalità.
> Poi lungi da me difendere Scaroni, ma davvero non riesco a capire cosa volevate in questo momento.
> Per me l'importante è che l'ambiente si ricompatti in vista di queste partite, poi verranno fatte le giuste valutazioni a campionato finito. Ovviamente anch'io mi aspetto e pretendo che non si continui con Gattuso in panchina, ma non ha senso davvero sparare le botte ora che non si può che continuare con lui in queste ultime tre partite.



Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Madonna che fantoccio.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".



Qualsiasi scommessa che su queste parole domani ci ricameranno l impossibile..."Gattuso, rinnovo vicino"


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

*Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



auguri


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



Un'altra stagione con questo


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".
> *
> Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



MI auguro siano dichiarazioni di circostanza quelle su Gattuso, altrimenti la situazione è molto peggio del previsto.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



Ragazzi non facciamo una tragedia per tutto. Se andate a vedere il video, il giornalista fa la domanda:"Quindi presidente, possiamo dire in grassetto che Gattuso resta?" Scaroni:"Abbiamo fiducia in Gattuso". E l'ha detto in maniera abbastanza stizzita, come per dire che la fiducia e fino all'ultima partita di campionato, poi va via.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Maggio 2019)

Leggere certe dichiarazioni provoca vomito e ribrezzo, a dir poco


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> MI auguro siano dichiarazioni di circostanza quelle su Gattuso, altrimenti la situazione è molto peggio del previsto.



Se rimane Gattuso significa che siamo nella melma fino al collo. Smobilitano prima del previsto?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se rimane Gattuso significa che siamo nella melma fino al collo. Smobilitano prima del previsto?



Se mi devo subire veleno un altro anno a costo di avere l'arabo la prossima estate, allora firmo col sangue. Ma l'arabo tanto non verrà, in questo campionato di dinosauri con stadi che cascano da solo e con sindaci che ti rompono le palle se vuoi fare un progetto stadio.


----------



## Heaven (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



In un momento così delicato ci mancava dicesse altro. Ma che vi aspettate? Giusto così.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Ma è ovvio che siano dichiarazioni di circostanza, ragazzi. Sarebbe un demente a dire cose diverse...

Ma vi rendete conto dei danni fatti dalle parole di Bruttuso dopo il derby “il mio futuro lo saprete tra due mesi” oltre alle pirlate come “alla CL ci avevo fatto la bocca” (dopo Parma) e le paparazzate con Mendes?

Forse la squadra si sta leggermente riprendendo adesso e voi vorreste altre dichiarazioni destabilizzanti? Dai, su. 

Bruttomuso è già esonerato, e ci mancherebbe pure il contrario.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".
> *
> Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



Questo personaggio ha un ruolo ben definito,quello di farmi arrivare le palle ai talloni ogni volta che apre bocca.


----------



## varvez (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



Trolla. Me lo auguro per la sua e la nostra integrità mentale


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, all'Ansa:"Lunedi' sera a San Siro ho visto segnali positivi dalla squadra, che ha sofferto, lottato, e' rimasta nella partita nonostante le difficoltà. Siamo, nonostante tutto, a tre punti dalla Champions League , sono fiducioso per questo finale di campionato, con sfide non facili, ma per le quali so che tutto il Club sta lavorando con impegno per conseguire il massimo risultato possibile. Sia l'allenatore che i nostri dirigenti sportivi godono della nostra massima fiducia, anche alla luce della corretta gestione delle criticità più recenti".
> *
> Scaroni alla Gazzetta ribadisce:"Gattuso resta? Abbiamo fiducia in lui".*



.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire davvero cosa vi aspettiate. Seriamente.
> Sarebbe dovuto andare a dire che sono tutti in bilico prima delle ultime partite oppure cercare di dire qualcosa per far quantomeno intendere che l'ambiente è compatto?
> Ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento per le dichiarazioni post Milan - Bologna di Leonardo. Continuare a destabilizzare l'ambiente ė totalmente controproducente. Bisogna scindere la rabbia per i risultati sportivi scadenti che noi tifosi giustamente abbiamo e la razionalità.
> Poi lungi da me difendere Scaroni, ma davvero non riesco a capire cosa volevate in questo momento.
> Per me l'importante è che l'ambiente si ricompatti in vista di queste partite, poi verranno fatte le giuste valutazioni a campionato finito. Ovviamente anch'io mi aspetto e pretendo che non si continui con Gattuso in panchina, ma non ha senso davvero sparare le botte ora che non si può che continuare con lui in queste ultime tre partite.



Grandissimo.

Grazie a dio i tifosi non si occupano di calcio ad alti livelli... farebbero un disastro dietro l'altro.


----------

